# Anyone with a Jonsered ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just saw a sale on them and so far haven't seen a post about the brand here. Does anyone have one and what do you think of it ??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jonsered is a Husquvarna brand.
Jonsered was originally a Swedish brand, but probably no longer has any connection to Sweden as far as manufacturing is concerned.

Im hoping the Jonsered snowblower body is made in a US Husky plant, same as the regular Husky snowblowers..We havent yet seen a US snowblower manufacturer import 100% made in China snowblowers yet..im not saying this is one, I dont know..but im afraid that day might be coming..

looks like they are sold at Tractor Supply..probably wont see any in the stores until Fall again, but sometime this year I will take a look for a Jonsered snowblower in person, and see if it indicates where its made..

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've heard of their chain saws, and of those that I know who own them speak highly of them, but didn't know of any other products carrying that brand name.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats just a repainted ayp


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

43128 said:


> thats just a repainted ayp


basically yes..
although its more accurate to call it a repainted Husquarvna, since AYP no longer makes snowblowers directly itself..AYP is now a subsidiary of Husquvarna, and AYP mostly makes parts only.

although its probably true there is AYP DNA in that snowblower..there is a ton of inbreeding in the snowblower (and lawnmower and garden tractor) industry these days..

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmm,


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Jonsered is a Husquvarna brand.
> Jonsered was originally a Swedish brand, but probably no longer has any connection to Sweden as far as manufacturing is concerned.


Husqvarna is also a Swedish brand, but again I don't believe they still manufacture anything there.



sscotsman said:


> basically yes..
> although its more accurate to call it a repainted Husquarvna, since AYP no longer makes snowblowers directly itself..AYP is now a subsidiary of Husquvarna, and AYP mostly makes parts only.


This.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I notice their 2111 E series 30" has a Briggs and Stratton engine and gear and chain drive. The rest have LCT and friction drive.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I've heard of their chain saws, and of those that I know who own them speak highly of them, but didn't know of any other products carrying that brand name.



Same here. I have a Jonsered chain saw I bought new in 1978 and it still runs like a top! I wonder if their snow blowers are as good?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Hmm,


Hope their snowblowers are better than their chainsaws. Bought one years back - a real POS. In the 10+ years I've had it, only gotten it to run maybe an hour or less.


----------

